# Zopiclone



## durkss (May 7, 2012)

Hey guys,
In late 2010 I was diagnosed with GAD, and I was doing ok at the time controlling it until I fell ill a few months later and was in hospital with a life threatening infection.
Ever since then my anxiety has been high and low, and I've had a few different types of meds/been to psychologists.
I've had trouble sleeping for as long as I can remember and I recently went to see a doctor about getting some sleeping tablets. I was prescribed zoplicone (Imovane) which is a sleeping pill for insomniacs and is supposedly better than benzos. I've been prescribed benzos in the past and they were great for me and would calm me whenever I had an episode, and I was never addicted. These new pills though are in my opinion **** and make me feel retarded and anxious as all hell the day after. 
I'd like to hear other peoples opinions on these? If anyone else has taken those or both and can chuck in their two cents?
I'm currently having problems with my anxiety and this is making me feel better just writing this, so your input is more than welcome!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm sorry you are feeling this way... hope it'll get better soon. I don't have experience with zopiclone, although I took zolpidem one time (it acts on the same receptors as zopiclone, GABA-A) and it didn't do anything for me.

I know that one of the most annoying side effects of zopiclone is the metallic taste which persists all day.

I'm not a big fan of Z-drugs and I prefer other meds for sleeping. 
I suggest you give sublingual melatonin a try, it is very effective for me. Regular melatonin caps have only a slight effect, but sublingual one knocks me out.

Take care!


----------



## durkss (May 7, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for the reply, soon enough I'll get better I hope. The metallic taste is also a bad side effects; drinking water is the worst!
I should have read up beforehand on it but knowing my anxious self I would've freaked myself out by doing so lol. 

I've been on melatonin before, it helped the first couple days then stopped working. I may go to the doctors today and give it another go.


----------



## exz (Jul 16, 2010)

I have limited experience with zopiclone (which I think is the generic for Lunesta). The brand-name Lunesta used to be my favorite sleeping med: immediate KO with no grogginess the next day. 

Have been using zolpidem (ambien) for about a year now. It has always knocked me out, though takes more and more as tolerance increases. As a sleeping med it's been great, imo. I have noticed some anxiety in the mornings but I believe it's likely not worse than every-day anxiety, just more of a shock after experiencing about 2 minutes of complete calmness upon waking up. Used to feel groggy upon waking up, but would take that over the cracked-out frustration that comes with no sleep. 

With that said, I enjoy zolpidem as partly a recreational drug. I'm not recommending or condoning it, but can say that I feel a complete lack of anxiety, a desire to be social, a generally happy/outgoing feeling and some nice visuals (try reading on it).


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Rebound anxiety and depression are common with the Z-drugs. Some of them come with a warning concerning anxious or depressed people.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

zopclone gay it can cause depression i never had shakes like that befor not even from alcohol it can cause flu and fever like symptoms on the withdraw watch out as well it causes decrease morning wood and doesn't give you natural sleep just a heads up.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I use Zopiclone at night on and off for years. It's pretty good, tolerance like is ridiculously slow to develop compared to benzos, and tolerances fades quickly upon cessation. However the metallic taste can be annoying right after taking it, or when it partially dissolves in your mouth, kay that is gross, but it never lasts more than 10-11 hours after taking it.

Sometimes it will even make me high after taking it and really chilled. I have no idea if it causes any depression or anxiety in me, can't really correlate them to when I take Zopiclone so...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

It helped me get through the initial insomnia when I was taking Zoloft but I stopped it as I did not enjoy the spaced out feeling. It just made my memory super horrible.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've found that zopiclone definitely makes my depression worse after having been on it for years, as whenever I go without it and try something else for a change such as diphenhydramine, I feel much less depressed the next day. I picked up a script for Trazodone to give myself a change for a while, in the meantime I'll give Zopiclone a break.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was addicted to it for a couple of years and did not enjoy the dizziness and ended up getting over stimulated on it. It stopped working for my insomnia ages ago. I still take it occasionally but do not use it for sleep as it no longer works and hasn't done in ages but for anxiety its not too bad


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Bumping this thread since I'm going to have this for the first time so I can sleep through tonight. Will see how at ease it makes me too.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

can be good at knocking you out at bedtime but you can still wake up early with it, and as some others have said above, it can cause some lowering of mood if used for a while - it did for me. Not a bad shot term option for insomnia.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Was a very deep sleep. I took 15mg and slept right through the fireworks. The effects are just wearing off now. Stronger than any of the Benzos I've taken for sleeping but the Benzo's were better at relaxing the anxiety when I am awake.

Also, I was told I was snoring ( I don't snore otherwise) and had some chest/upper throat vibrations every few seconds as I woke up.


----------



## AminAmood (Dec 27, 2016)

Z drugs are nasty, when I was looking for alternatives to the RC benzos I was taking I managed to import some Zopiclone, made me sleepwalk, sometimes I'd even drive in my sleep and wake up like 30 odd miles away, not fun.


Older antihistamines are good to use if you need to knock yourself out for sleep. Diphenhydramine is easy to get a hold of and I found that tolerance didn't really appear, but rebound insomnia when trying to stop, I used to alternate between RC benzos and Diphenhydramine to avoid building a tolerance to either.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

AminAmood said:


> sometimes I'd even drive in my sleep and wake up like 30 odd miles away, not fun.


Jesus. Scary stuff.



AminAmood said:


> Older antihistamines are good to use if you need to knock yourself out for sleep. Diphenhydramine is easy to get a hold of and I found that tolerance didn't really appear, but rebound insomnia when trying to stop, I used to alternate between RC benzos and Diphenhydramine to avoid building a tolerance to either.


We can even get diphenhydramine here in the UK OTC. I actually find it quite puzzling tolerance wise, I seem to develop a very rapid tolerance to 50mg, by day 4 in a row it doesn't work any more, then tolerance drops off rapidly when I stop taking it. I don't like the next day grogginess anyway personally, so only take it very infrequently. I have been taking melatonin more than I should of late though.


----------



## AminAmood (Dec 27, 2016)

I've still got a 500g stash of Phenibut I use occasionally, usually when I've got an unavoidable social engagement but sometimes i'll pop 2 grams for a good nights sleep.


----------

